# do tunnel broker swip ipv6's?



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

as i noticed on this link:

http://myip.ms/view/ip_owners/337492/Nocostvps.html

that it shows it is a swiped ipv6 so are swip's automatic?


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jun 28, 2014)

Just because the IPs are from HE doesn't mean they are tunnel broker IPs.  I would assume they are purchasing IP space from HE directly.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Just because the IPs are from HE doesn't mean they are tunnel broker IPs.  I would assume they are purchasing IP space from HE directly.


that is the tunnel broker ip space i have.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jun 28, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> that is the tunnel broker ip space i have.


Oh ok, I guess they do auto swip to curb abuse?


----------



## Nett (Jun 28, 2014)

No SWIP here.

ARIN Whois:


Whois has started…


#
# ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use
# available at: https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html
#


#
# Query terms are ambiguous.  The query is assumed to be:
#     "n 2001:470:c925:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff"
#
# Use "?" to get help.
#

#
# The following results may also be obtained via:
# http://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=2001:470:c925:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff?showDetails=true&showARIN=false&ext=netref2
#

NetRange:       2001:470:: - 2001:470:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF
CIDR:           2001:470::/32
OriginAS:
NetName:        HURRICANE-IPV6
NetHandle:      NET6-2001-470-1
Parent:         NET6-2001-400-0
NetType:        Direct Allocation
RegDate:        2001-03-22
Updated:        2012-02-24
Ref:            http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET6-2001-470-1

OrgName:        Hurricane Electric, Inc.
OrgId:          HURC
Address:        760 Mission Court
City:           Fremont
StateProv:      CA
PostalCode:     94539
Country:        US
RegDate:
Updated:        2014-06-04
Ref:            http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/HURC

ReferralServer: rwhois://rwhois.he.net:4321

OrgAbuseHandle: ABUSE1036-ARIN
OrgAbuseName:   Abuse Department
OrgAbusePhone:  +1-510-580-4100
OrgAbuseEmail:  [email protected]
OrgAbuseRef:    http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ABUSE1036-ARIN

OrgTechHandle: ZH17-ARIN
OrgTechName:   Hurricane Electric
OrgTechPhone:  +1-510-580-4100
OrgTechEmail:  [email protected]
OrgTechRef:    http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ZH17-ARIN

RAbuseHandle: ABUSE1036-ARIN
RAbuseName:   Abuse Department
RAbusePhone:  +1-510-580-4100
RAbuseEmail:  [email protected]
RAbuseRef:    http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ABUSE1036-ARIN

RNOCHandle: ZH17-ARIN
RNOCName:   Hurricane Electric
RNOCPhone:  +1-510-580-4100
RNOCEmail:  [email protected]
RNOCRef:    http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ZH17-ARIN

RTechHandle: ZH17-ARIN
RTechName:   Hurricane Electric
RTechPhone:  +1-510-580-4100
RTechEmail:  [email protected]
RTechRef:    http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ZH17-ARIN


#
# ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use
# available at: https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html
#
rWHOIS:


```
%rwhois V-1.5:0012b7:01 ops.he.net (HE-RWHOISd v:r255,m1:r319)
network:ID;I:NET-2001:470:C800::/37
network:Auth-Area:nets
network:Class-Name:network
network:Network-Name;I:NET-2001:470:C800::/37
network:IP-Network:2001:470:c800::/37
network:ASN;I:AS6939
network:Org-Contact;I:POC-HE-TUNNELBROKER
network:Tech-Contact;I:POC-HE-NOC
network:Abuse-Contact;I:POC-HE-ABUSE
network:NOC-Contact;I:POC-HE-NOC
network:Name-Server:ns1.he.net
network:Name-Server:ns2.he.net
network:Name-Server:ns3.he.net
network:Name-Server:ns4.he.net
network:Name-Server:ns5.he.net
network:Created:20120910163707000
network:Updated:20120910163707000

contact:ID;I:POC-HE-TUNNELBROKER
contact:Auth-Area:contacts
contact:Class-Name:contact
contact:Name:IPv6 Tunnelbroker
contact:Company:Hurricane Electric
contact:Street-Address:760 Mission Ct
contact:City:Fremont
contact:Province:CA
contact:Postal-Code:94539
contact:Country-Code:US
contact:Phone:+1-510-580-4100
contact:E-Mail:[email protected]
contact:Created:20100901200738000
contact:Updated:20100901200738000
contact:Comment:http://tunnelbroker.net/

contact:ID;I:POC-HE-NOC
contact:Auth-Area:contacts
contact:Class-Name:contact
contact:Name:Network Operations Center
contact:Company:Hurricane Electric
contact:Street-Address:760 Mission Ct
contact:City:Fremont
contact:Province:CA
contact:Postal-Code:94539
contact:Country-Code:US
contact:Phone:+1-510-580-4100
contact:E-Mail:[email protected]
contact:Created:20100901200738000
contact:Updated:20100901200738000

contact:ID;I:POC-HE-ABUSE
contact:Auth-Area:contacts
contact:Class-Name:contact
contact:Name:Abuse Department
contact:Company:Hurricane Electric
contact:Street-Address:760 Mission Ct
contact:City:Fremont
contact:Province:CA
contact:Postal-Code:94539
contact:Country-Code:US
contact:Phone:+1-510-580-4100
contact:E-Mail:[email protected]
contact:Created:20100901200738000
contact:Updated:20100901200738000
contact:Comment:For email abuse (spam) only

%ok
```


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 29, 2014)

it appers to be announcing the swip via: whois://ops.he.net:43


----------

